# Hindi-Urdu-Punjabi: Chubna, Khubna



## bakshink

The word Chubna means prick, pierce(not through and through), pinch. In Punjabi there is another word for piercing a little deeper "Khubna". Does this word meaning same or nearly same exist in any other language? Where from it has come in Punjabi?


----------



## panjabigator

ٰI didn't find it in the Urdu dictionary.


----------



## BP.

_k-hubna_ is kind of synonymous to _bhonka jaana_, alluding to somthing more forceful than simple pricking.

Oh and I'm in an Urdu context.


----------



## panjabigator

BG, when you write <k-h>, do you mean that you don't pronounce this particular sound as كھ ?


----------



## bakshink

Sorry BP, I should have included 'Urdu' in the thread heading. So this word does exist in Urdu? To which language does it originally belong?


----------



## Illuminatus

I don't know whether it was a typo, but the word is _chubhna_. The b is aspirated.


----------



## BP.

The difference between _chubhna_ and _khubna_ is the magnitude of the penetration force and the size of the penetrating object. Both are greater for the second word.

PG, about the k-h - this is the sound whose orthographic representation I'm still unsure about. It is indeed کھ but not خ, the latter of which we sometimes represent here by x.


----------



## bakshink

Yes BP, Very right. Khubhna is for things blunt/or bigger in size. Keel khubhti hai- Kanta chubhta hai.  But is Khubhna used in Urdu or any other language people visit this forum for?
And Sorry Illuminatus, I should have spelled it as Chubhna- Punjabi hoon na- kya karoon. Imagine if I were a Bengali!!


----------



## Faylasoof

panjabigator said:


> ٰI didn't find it in the Urdu dictionary.



... and with reasons.  _Khubna_ not used in Urdu! We have:

 چُبھناchubhnā = چُبھ جاناchubh jānā  - in a passive sense

    Active is / are:
 چُبھونا  chubhonā = to prick, pierce =  بھونکنا bho.nknā = گھونپنا gho.npnā  

  There is also 
  گڑونا gaRonā - more like _Khubna._


----------



## panjabigator

How about <pirosnā>?


----------



## Qureshpor

bakshink said:


> The word Chubna means prick, pierce(not through and through), pinch. In Punjabi there is another word for piercing a little deeper "Khubna". Does this word meaning same or nearly same exist in any other language? Where from it has come in Punjabi?



chubhNRaa=chubhnaa= to be pricked (with a thorn, nail etc)

khubNRaa= (an object such as nail, knife etc) to be stuck in the body.

khobNRaa= to stab (with a knife etc)

One also has "chikkaR vich khubNRaa" = to be stuck in the mud.

khobaa = muddy ground


----------



## panjabigator

panjabigator said:


> How about <pirosnā>?



I have the feeling that "pirosna" is "to string," but I'm not sure.


----------



## Qureshpor

panjabigator said:


> I have the feeling that "pirosna" is "to string," but I'm not sure.



1        ਪਰੋਸਣਾ   پروسنا   verb, transitive    to lay (food on the table)


----------



## greatbear

to string is "pirona", e.g. "suii meiN dhaaga pirona" (to thread a needle)


----------



## joed

chubna refers to a Slim pointed object penetrating a surface. khubna refers to a blunt object that does not totally penetrate the surface


----------



## Qureshpor

joed said:


> chubna refers to a Slim pointed object penetrating a surface. khubna refers to a blunt object that does not totally penetrate the surface




H کهبنا खुबना _*khubnā*_ [_khub˚_ = _khubh˚_ = Prk. खुब्भे(इ)=S. क्षोभय(ति), rt. क्षुभ्], v.t. To stir, to affect; to  enter, penetrate, prick, pierce, stick into (cf. _ćubhnā_);—to adorn.

H چبهنا चुभना _ćubhnā_ [_ćubh˚_ = S. क्षुभ्य(ति), rt. क्षुभ्;  cf. H. _khubnā_], v.n. To be stuck or thrust (into, -_meṅ_), to be pricked, be pierced, be goaded, be stabbed; to stick (into), run (into), to prick, *pierce*, penetrate; to be stung, feel the sting (of); to be disagreeable, go against the grain; to be agreeable, to take the fancy; to be struck or fascinated (with or by):—_ćubh-jānā_ (-_meṅ_), intens. of and=_ćubhnā_.


----------

